# The BMW Advert / "Its just a car"



## English (Aug 6, 2006)

Recently there had been a BMW advert with a narrative spoken over the background of some clasical music which I believe is cello?

Does anyone know if this is part of a larger piece of music, and if so, the name of it please?

Thanks.


----------

